# Headset mic fades in and out



## Tomatketchup (Jan 30, 2010)

So I tried talking with a couple o' friends the other day on Vent, but after I started speaking they said they couldn't hear me and that it fades in and out when I talk. The only way to sound clear is to make short sentances, which is pwetty annoying. :s My OS is Vista, and I've heard there was some kind of weird stuff that didn't let the mic work because of Vista, although I never got what exactly. All drivers are updated so what am I supposed to do to make it work? :upset: 

Thank you.


----------



## Tomatketchup (Jan 30, 2010)

Nobody knows? Should I just get another headset then?:4-dontkno


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the headset on another PC.


----------



## Tomatketchup (Jan 30, 2010)

Dogg said:


> Test the headset on another PC.


Done. It's the same problem here, though the headset fades out almost directly instead of after a few seconds.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's occuring on two different PC's, then you have a failing headset. Time to get a replacement.


----------



## Tomatketchup (Jan 30, 2010)

Dogg said:


> If it's occuring on two different PC's, then you have a failing headset. Time to get a replacement.


You can't be serious, I bought this headset a half year ago.


----------



## Tomatketchup (Jan 30, 2010)

Okay, got a new headset: The problem persists. On both my computers the mic doesn't even record the damn sound, and I got it JUST A HALF HOUR AGO.

What the hell?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Very strange. Sorry for the apparent misinformation. Typically if hardware has issues on more than one computer, then the hardware is faulty. If you got the exact same headset, I'd suspect some kind of hardware conflict.


----------



## Tomatketchup (Jan 30, 2010)

I changed out my headset to a Plantronics Gamecom 777 yesterday. Although I managed to fix the sound the mic still doesn't work like it should. 

So hardware conflict eh? What does that mean and how do I fix it?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I was thinking along the lines of the headset having a conflict with the audio chipset. There isn't anything that can be done to "fix it", aside from getting a new headset (although a different type or from a different manufacturer). Also, if it is a conflict, it is likely a known issue. In which case you should try contacting the manufacturer or checking their forums for support. 

As I said, aside from a hardware issue or conflict of some sort, there is no explanation why it doesn't work on two different PC's.


----------

